# Tepeş (ţeapă)



## Russianer

I did read about medieval romanian ruler Vlad Tepeş is a name of Vlad Dracul = Dracula. 
A question: what are meanings of the word "tepeş" ("ţeapă" ?), in Romanian language?


----------



## perodeau

Hi,

ţeapă=impale
Vlad Ţepeş = Vlad the Impaler


----------



## oprea_Rd

"Vlad Ţepeş"  would be Vlad the Impaler..
"ţeapă"  is the long stake that was used by him as torture (execution): the person was pierced with the stake trough the mouth, rectum or vagina.. 
Nice image, huh?


----------



## OldAvatar

Vlad Dracul and Vlad Ţepeş Dracula are not the same person.
Vlad Dracul was the father of Vlad Ţepeş Draculea and he received his nickname Dracul (The Devil) when he became a member of the Order of the Dragon. Draculea is supposed to mean The son of the Devil/Dragon.


----------

